# completely hopeless



## jensen1010 (Mar 31, 2016)

I don't know what to do, I am suffering beyond anything I ever thought was possible. I'm in so much emotional pain I can't take it anymore. I've lost 15 pounds in the past month. Not even TV is helping. All this bullshit shit started with a panic attack. I have no clue who I am. I'm so incredibly depressed. I'm on medication, but as most of us have come to find out it does not work. I think I'm possibly one of the worst cases of dp in history. How can people live like this ????? I'm having a very difficult time coping. I almost want to go back to the hosipital
..... this is so overwhelming . I can't seem to distract myself enough to even begin recovery. Someone please give me hope. I'm reading the recovery stories, but nothing is helping. I'm so lost. So dissociated. So gone. How can I ever get back to normal.. I can't stop crying. I fucking hate this disorder . I fucking hate it. It is taking my life from me. I want to live.


----------



## TimMis (Mar 21, 2016)

You cant do anything right now to be honest. You have to ride it out. I promise you, 10 months ago I was like you and I am starting to see glimpse of light just now.


----------



## Jenijar (Mar 23, 2016)

Just want you to know I feel your pain, this condition is making me so depressed I just don't want to go on with life anymore. I just feel so abnormal and not human anymore, I can't stop crying and I feel so lost too. I also feel like I'm one of the worst cases ever, as I'm not even leaving my house. I hate reading that people have suffered with this for years it just makes me lose all hope. Life doesn't make sense to me anymore. Sorry I know this isn't positive


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

Feel the same. Beyond anything possible or imaginable. I don't even know what I am doing. All I know is I am not me, I am not in my body, my body is not recognizable. Nothing is. Literally just trying to stay alive as is right now and feel like I am failing at even that. I don't feel alive, human, nor even dead. Just a empty shell sort of. I don't even know if that. I think my brain is still in my head but I am not sure anymore. I don't know anything.


----------



## Ianar (Oct 31, 2015)

I also didn't know suffering like this was humanely possible. Feel like am being suffocated 24/7 with a pinprick for an airhole.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

You are not alone!


----------

